# 595 vs 585 & Origin vs Ultra



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in the process of building a new bike and I've decided on a Look frame. Now question is whether 595 is worth the extra $$. And should I stick with Origin or should I go for the stiffer frame. I'm 5' 11'' and 180 lbs. I will be doing lots of centuries next year to prepare myself for the trip to France during the Tour to ride on the course.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

bchy said:


> I'm in the process of building a new bike and I've decided on a Look frame. Now question is whether 595 is worth the extra $$. And should I stick with Origin or should I go for the stiffer frame. I'm 5' 11'' and 180 lbs. I will be doing lots of centuries next year to prepare myself for the trip to France during the Tour to ride on the course.


How do you plan to take a 595 in a bike case?
IT won't fit.
I have a 585, and if I had the money would buy a 595. But that would rule out taking it on trips (which I do often, went to the 2003 TDF) unless you just plan on throwing it in a cardboard box. Sci-con might make a case to fit it but the good ones are $$$. I use Trico hard case.

If you do find a case that will fit the bike, please post it.
Good luck on your choice.


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Toronto-rider for the tip. Now I have to research the cases!! I will definitely post if I find a case that will fit 595.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

bchy said:


> Thanks Toronto-rider for the tip. Now I have to research the cases!! I will definitely post if I find a case that will fit 595.


Looks like Sci Con do have a bag.

http://cbike.com/scicon.htm

For long term I would go with the $899 one. Yes expensive.


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

What do you think about this?

http://www.trisports.com/triall3sporv2.html

The 595s will definitely fit and half of the price of Sci Con.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

bchy said:


> What do you think about this?
> 
> http://www.trisports.com/triall3sporv2.html
> 
> The 595s will definitely fit and half of the price of Sci Con.


The product description on that web page says "Seat may have to be removed."
So what size 595/saddle height can you use without a problem?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

bchy said:


> What do you think about this?
> 
> http://www.trisports.com/triall3sporv2.html
> 
> The 595s will definitely fit and half of the price of Sci Con.


I think that is the one the 2 LOOK guys (Chas and Tino) on this forum use to transport their bikes back and forth.


----------



## Kilian (Dec 29, 2006)

*Tri all 3 case info*

I use the tri All 3 case for my kg381 and track bike, it works great! Not sure about the dimensions for a 595 seat post though. What size do you think you'll need? What is the BB to top of saddle on your current bike? I can do some measurements if you'd like. The factory is 10 miles from my house.

Randy


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Kilian said:


> I use the tri All 3 case for my kg381 and track bike, it works great! Not sure about the dimensions for a 595 seat post though. What size do you think you'll need? What is the BB to top of saddle on your current bike? I can do some measurements if you'd like. The factory is 10 miles from my house.
> 
> Randy


Can you get the wheels well padded inside the case? Lightweight wheels don't like cross-wise blows to the spokes.


----------



## Kilian (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, it takes some practise though. I use a Mavic single wheelbag for each wheel and remove the skewers. I let about 75% of the air out of the tires also. My wheels are Ksyrium SL's and they have been OK so far.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

We use the Tri All 3 case occassionally when we go on the road or have to ship demo bikes out to shops or reps. So far, a 55cm (Large) is the biggest bike we've shipped and it fit the case just fine. If you are 5' 11", you will probably be riding the Medium or Large frame so there shouldn't be any problems traveling.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

chas said:


> We use the Tri All 3 case occassionally when we go on the road or have to ship demo bikes out to shops or reps. So far, a 55cm (Large) is the biggest bike we've shipped and it fit the case just fine. If you are 5' 11", you will probably be riding the Medium or Large frame so there shouldn't be any problems traveling.


Are there any worries about TSA "gorillas" opening the case for inspection, out of your view, as happens at some airports, and perhaps not getting things put back in the case just right? Do you use extra padding beyond what comes with the case?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Are there any worries about TSA "gorillas" opening the case for inspection, out of your view, as happens at some airports, and perhaps not getting things put back in the case just right? Do you use extra padding beyond what comes with the case?


So far, so good although I suppose it could happen. The case comes with straps to secure everything in place as well as a pad to support the b/b shell so no extra padding is necessary, although I guess it couldn't hurt.

All in all, we've been very pleased with the Tri All 3 case.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Are there any worries about TSA "gorillas" opening the case for inspection, out of your view, as happens at some airports, and perhaps not getting things put back in the case just right? Do you use extra padding beyond what comes with the case?


I've had my case searched every time that I've traveled with it & so far (knock on wood), I've had no issues. We have 2 of the 2-bike cases & I've traveled with 1 & 2 bikes in there & haven't had any problems.

With our e-post seatpost being so simple to use, it is easily removed & gives a bit more room in the case when closed. You could probably get an XL in there as well.

I can't say enough good things about these cases.

T


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> I've had my case searched every time that I've traveled with it & so far (knock on wood), I've had no issues. We have 2 of the 2-bike cases & I've traveled with 1 & 2 bikes in there & haven't had any problems.
> 
> With our e-post seatpost being so simple to use, it is easily removed & gives a bit more room in the case when closed. You could probably get an XL in there as well.
> 
> ...


How far down from the clamp can the e-post be removed, or does that depend on how many spacers are used? Trying to figure out if a size S with about a 69 mm from top of saddle to BB would fit in a "regular" bike case without removing crank? Thanks.


----------



## herbie75 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to resurrect a slightly old topic but I've got the Sci-Con aerotech case referred to above (and very happy with it too). I'm looking at the Look 595 and would need the 57cm frame.....only question is would the ISP fit in the Sci-Con box?? Anyone out there got any experience of this or an educated view of whether it will fit??

Many thanks.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

herbie75 said:


> Sorry to resurrect a slightly old topic but I've got the Sci-Con aerotech case referred to above (and very happy with it too). I'm looking at the Look 595 and would need the 57cm frame.....only question is would the ISP fit in the Sci-Con box?? Anyone out there got any experience of this or an educated view of whether it will fit??
> 
> Many thanks.


No problem Herbie. I think we just missed each other over on the weightweenies board. I just responded to a similar question in this thread: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=254814&highlight=#254814

As I mentioned, if there are any frame measurements I can make for you to help determine if your case will work, please let me know.

*[email protected]*


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

herbie75 said:


> Sorry to resurrect a slightly old topic but I've got the Sci-Con aerotech case referred to above (and very happy with it too). I'm looking at the Look 595 and would need the 57cm frame.....only question is would the ISP fit in the Sci-Con box?? Anyone out there got any experience of this or an educated view of whether it will fit??
> 
> Many thanks.


I already made my calculation with respect to a Trico Iron case. Basically you compute the fit as follows, look at the height of the box H and then compute the height of the bike without seatpost HB as below, 

1. Take your current BB to seatpost rail distance and subtract 11 to 12cm (10 for the post + 1 to 2 for play with spacers).

2. Add to this your chainring radius.(11 to 10 cm)

3. Multiply the result by Sin[74.5 Degrees]

4. Add 3.6 mm for corner of post.

Here is the computation for my bike fit and case:


Fit in bike case: height = 30.5 in = 77.47 cm

Bike size = S = 51 cm

Uncut seatpost = 66 cm

My BB to seat clamp = 66 cm (!!)

Look seatpost = 7.5 to 8cm 

Spacers = 1.5 cm

Cut seatpost by 9 to 10 cm, assume 9 min. 

Cut seatpost = 57 cm 

Radius 53 chainring = 11 cm

Radius 50 chainring = 10.3774 cm

post + ring = 67.3774

post at 74.5 degree angle = 64.9269 at center of post.

Vertical distance center to edge of post, assume 3.5 cm diameter = 0.361318

Total height of post + ring, bike horizontal = 65.2882

Clearance in box = 72 cm when compressed

Clearance, bike horizontal, box compressed = 6.71181

You can actually have a better fit by rotating the bike slightly, but this is a good start.

-ilan


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

ilan said:


> 3. Multiply the result by Sin[74.5 Degrees]
> 
> -ilan


Sin[74.5 Degrees] is approximately 0.96363

-ilan


----------



## herbie75 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the help ilan,

I've measured the bike box and the max height I can fit in seems to be 80cm. My height from middle of saddle rail to centre of BB = 74.5cm. Adding chainring radius of 10.5 gives me 85cm. Once I deduct 8.5cm for seatpost (i'm told by chas at look this is the measurement for the 57cm frame) and say 1.5cm for the spacers I'm down to 75cm. Therefore in theory it should fit in the sci-con bike box OK. Sin 74.5 takes the horizontal height down to 72.27cm.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

herbie75 said:


> Thanks for the help ilan,
> 
> I've measured the bike box and the max height I can fit in seems to be 80cm. My height from middle of saddle rail to centre of BB = 74.5cm. Adding chainring radius of 10.5 gives me 85cm. Once I deduct 8.5cm for seatpost (i'm told by chas at look this is the measurement for the 57cm frame) and say 1.5cm for the spacers I'm down to 75cm. Therefore in theory it should fit in the sci-con bike box OK. Sin 74.5 takes the horizontal height down to 72.27cm.



I'm glad that my efforts were actually of use to someone else! There are some points I should mention, so that everything is clear:

1. You must be sure that you are using the actual available height inside the box, and not the simple box height measurement. For example, my Trico case is 77.5 cm high, but my experimentation shows that the inside can only fit an object of height at most 72 cm. From what you wrote, you have already done this.

2. As I said before, you can reduce the effective height of the bicycle by rotating the bicycle towards the back, that is, remove the rear derailleur (which I need to do for my Trico case anyway) and align the bottom of the rear derailleur hanger and the large chainring so that they are at the same height, with respect to the box. 

3. You may need enough clearance to put some shock absorbing material between the frame and the box. I estimate that 5cm of total clearance (2.5 top and 2.5 bottom) should be sufficient. It appears that this is already the case for you (sorry about that, couldn't resist ).

-ilan


----------

